# USADA gives up and now allows Masters and Amateurs to dope and race



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Prescription Steroids Get a Quiet Exemption - WSJ



> USADA isn’t broadcasting the news. But it has created a new exemption for masters and amateur athletes who are prescribed banned drugs. Called a Recreational Competitor Therapeutic Use Exemption, it allows masters and amateur athletes to compete in low-level competitions while taking banned substances. An athlete must prove to USADA that he or she is unlikely to actually win one of these amateur races, in addition to proving a medical need for an illicit chemical.
> 
> 
> As a therapeutic remedy, supplemental testosterone provides health benefits to men with missing or damaged testicles, or with naturally low levels of the hormone. Chronically low testosterone—called hypogonadism—can cause osteoporosis, among other problems. According to a 2013 report published in the journal JAMA Internal Medicine, testosterone therapy in men over 40 increased threefold from 2001-2011. In men with naturally low levels, supplemental testosterone theoretically would provide no advantage over other competitors.


Aaaahahahahaha... oh my.

If I just tell USADA I won't win anything, they'll let me dope it up, they don't care about my safety. Awesome!

In common terms, they are now allowing TRT, which is testosterone injections. Anabolic steroid use. It's now allowed via a TUE. Oh god.

Theoretically would provide no advantage? AAAAahahahaha.










USADA is so corrupt, all of the doping companies are so corrupt.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

That's unfortunate. I work in healthcare and I feel that testosterone is overprescribed. Clinics seems to be taking advantage of folks in search of the Fountain of Youth. There are obviously performance advantages. Most guys getting testosterone replacement don't seem to be that athletic.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

As the story eludes to, it's become very popular and heavily prescribed lately.

The reason I posted a pic of Vitor is because the UFC used to allow it through USADA. But it became very clear very quickly that they were allowing pumped up steroid users to physically harm normal folk so they had to do away with it. He is/was the poster child of that.

Guess USADA figures you can't hurt anyone while cycling so what the hell, dope away.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> As the story eludes to, it's become very popular and heavily prescribed lately.
> 
> The reason I posted a pic of Vitor is because the UFC used to allow it through USADA. But it became very clear very quickly that they were allowing pumped up steroid users to physically harm normal folk so they had to do away with it. He is/was the poster child of that.
> 
> Guess USADA figures you can't hurt anyone while cycling so what the hell, dope away.


I could see allowing a tightly defined amount of serum testosterone if a guy had testicular cancer. Outside of an extreme testosterone deficiency, I don't think it has a place in sanctioned competition. Jokingly, I wonder how soon it will be before a transgender man should be allowed to use testosterone. SAFE BATHROOMS!!!!!!!

I can't say I'm thrilled with the amount of testosterone use. Doesn't help that the US is full of hypochondriacs who are easily manipulated by TV ads.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

> An athlete must prove to USADA that he or she is unlikely to actually win one of these amateur races


So what if, let's just say because of a random chance, one of these TRT guys wins a race. What then? Then is it not allowed? Or is he just not allowed to win again? Seems comical.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> So what if, let's just say because of a random chance, one of these TRT guys wins a race. What then? Then is it not allowed? Or is he just not allowed to win again? Seems comical.


Ya, sign a statement that you don't plan to win, lose two races. Then blow the field apart in race three. Your swear of unlikely to win is no longer valid. CAt-up and you can honestly say it's unlikely you'll win again. Another whole cycle of T and training before it becomes an issue again. 

I don't think USADA/USA cycling can actually effectively police the issue in the amateur ranks anyway, so they've just thrown up their hands and said, "If you're gonna cheat, please don't win too often."


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

spade2you said:


> a transgender man should be allowed to use testosterone. SAFE BATHROOMS!!!!!!!
> .


Careful, I can smell the PO banishment


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Lower T levels in aging male AKA 'getting older' AKA 'that's life'

all these idiot sports fans *****ing about doping in sport and running to their local 'anti aging' clinic


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Careful, I can smell the PO banishment


I was being a punk.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Ya, sign a statement that you don't plan to win, lose two races. Then blow the field apart in race three. Your swear of unlikely to win is no longer valid. CAt-up and you can honestly say it's unlikely you'll win again. Another whole cycle of T and training before it becomes an issue again.
> 
> I don't think USADA/USA cycling can actually effectively police the issue in the amateur ranks anyway, so they've just thrown up their hands and said, "If you're gonna cheat, please don't win too often."


Since 3/5 of the Cat 4, Cat 3, and Cat fields are already fully doped up, don't think an allowed doping rule will change much at all. 

I assume the US Cycling orgs know if they start testing at 2-5 races, more than half the racers would fail, chasing away the revenue stream. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

The WSJ doesn't mention that Teeple actually peddles T for a living (teeplestestosterone.com/). They didn't think that was newsworthy?


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

JohnStonebarger said:


> The WSJ doesn't mention that Teeple actually peddles T for a living (teeplestestosterone.com/). They didn't think that was newsworthy?


Don't want to paint a clear and informative picture for the readers... 

But do we know for sure that TSellingT dot com is really his?


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Sure looks like him. And he's the only Sloan Teeple, MD that shows up on Google. Back when he was first popped for T the assumption was that that's why he was tested -- it's not like he's had a lot of results or anything.

That WSJ article is pretty sensational. Despite the somber tone (“We didn’t have the resources to take [USADA] on...”) everyone in the article other than Teeple was popped after winning competitions or going to nats -- exactly the people that this "recreational exemption" won't apply to.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

" while still requiring a fair and reasonable review of each recreational athlete’s medical situation, "

I guess this raises the question of physician's integrity..

The article says USADA declined to disclose how many TUE's have been issued, but wouldn't there have to be a reference list somewhere?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Raymo853 said:


> *Since 3/5 of the Cat 4, Cat 3, and Cat fields are already fully doped up*, don't think an allowed doping rule will change much at all.
> 
> I assume the US Cycling orgs know if they start testing at 2-5 races, more than half the racers would fail, chasing away the revenue stream.


I highly doubt it's that wide spread in most areas. Lemme guess, this is the reason you don't race.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

There is more to the "recreational" TUE than is mentioned.
1.) You can't "place" in a race- if you do, they take back the TUE.
2.) You can't do any race that is a qualifier or championship.
3.) You have to have medical background to prove you need said TUE- not just a note from a doctor (Read: Expensive tests over a period of time).


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am 61 years old and was prescribed Modafinil by a neurologist for concentration issues related to sleep apnea. I went through a huge battery of cognitive tests, Brain MRI, blood work, spinal tap, etc. The upshot is this, the drug has improved my life immensely. But, it is on the WADA banned substances list. I ride a lot of charity events which are not "Races" but some of them do use timing chips and publish times. I ride for enjoyment and the social aspects (comradarie, post race party, etc.). It is a fun way to spend your weekends. I am not a threat to win anything and have never entered a sanctioned event. But, I definitely could see where this could lead to problems. If I had a sudden epiphany and lost a bunch of weight, got a coach and started intensive training... who knows.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

bigjohnla said:


> I am 61 years old and was prescribed Modafinil by a neurologist for concentration issues related to sleep apnea. I went through a huge battery of cognitive tests, Brain MRI, blood work, spinal tap, etc. The upshot is this, the drug has improved my life immensely. But, it is on the WADA banned substances list. I ride a lot of charity events which are not "Races" but some of them do use timing chips and publish times. I roide for enjoyment and the social aspects (comaradarie, post race party, etc.) it is a fun way to spend your weekends. I am not a threat to win anything and have never entered a sanctioned event. But, I definitely could see where this could lead to problems. If I had a sudden epiphany and lost a bunch of weight, got a coach and started intensive training... who knows.


Don't know your dosing information, but I just had a look through the global drug search and your drug is prohibited for in competition use, but is fine for out of competition use.... that being said, if you have a legitimate reason for using it, which you do, you can always apply for a TUE (therapeutic use exemption). You may not even need to though, as some drugs only require that if you're competing at the national and international level... but since you're not competing at that level and your drug is only prohibited during in competition use, you actually don't need a TUE... if it was prohibited both in and out competition, than you would need one.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Here I go trying to not jump to conclusions and some forum guy has done as much research as a "real" paper. I shouldn't be surprised. And you summed it up without adding a whole lot of words to the article. 

You know what is disappearing faster than oil? Journalism. Sure, some people still try, but they are a dying breed. I want my muckrakers back. I want 60 minutes to topple someone worth toppling. Woodward, where'd you go? 

Nah, lets just click-bait the Fark out of everyone on their iPhones and while they drink their morning coffee avoiding the start to their real workday. 

I'm too young to be an old grouch, but I'm one heckuva a grouch when it comes to newspaper articles vs online links.


----------

